
A Christmas Message From Edward Snowden [video] - infinity0
http://vimeo.com/82666985
======
joering2
About Snowden, so far what I know: he didn't do it for money. He didn't do it
for fame. He didn't do it for publicity, nether his revelations harmed anyone
(not willingly, at least, and even if it wouldn't be far from a "collateral
damage" US accepts itself [1]). He sacrificed his own live, future, ability to
see family in US, friends, and I cannot stop thinking other than he did all
this because he truly cared. For me I would most likely continue comfortable
job with high paid salary and a model girlfriend by my side; the most I would
do is quit, moved on and kept my mouth shout. This guy willingly accepted that
his life will change for worst, forever, and accepted it. Hats down for Mr.
Snowden!

[1]
[http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/21/21065224-...](http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/21/21065224-white-
house-admits-killing-civilians-with-drone-strikes-denies-breaking-law?lite)

------
tombrossman
Anyone else find it completely asinine that to watch the original video you
must log in to the 4od service?[1] Talk about missing the point. I'm pleased
to see it popping up now on third-party sites that can be accessed without
logging in.

Good on Channel 4 for airing this (with full knowledge that it would be
politically unpopular in the UK) but the login requirement seems like either a
huge oversight or a crude practical joke. Maybe this was a restriction put in
place by the video's creator?

I suspect I wasn't the only one to create a new throwaway account on 4od to
watch the video this morning.

[1][https://twitter.com/tombrossman/status/415816279992172544](https://twitter.com/tombrossman/status/415816279992172544)

~~~
salient
Not only did they add that after the fact, when they saw people were coming to
their site to see it, but it seems they've also asked Google to flag all
Youtube videos with it.

Wow. How can they claim copyright on that? Wasn't the video made by Snowden
himself? It certainly seemed like a video taken with a phone (480p recording,
too).

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Wow. How can they claim copyright on that? Wasn't the video made by
Snowden himself? It certainly seemed like a video taken with a phone (480p
recording, too)."

The fact they Channel 4 were the only ones to show it and it was for their
alternative Christmas message suggests they had some sort of exclusive on it.

------
infinity0
3rd-party copies of the video[1][2][3] are "unavailable in this country" on
Youtube UK, but this may just be exceptionally fast copyright filters - the
content was apparently broadcast on Channel 4 and also 4oD (their internet TV-
on-demand service).

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWLFwif-
BrY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWLFwif-BrY) [2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siy8RP2Vo4A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siy8RP2Vo4A)
[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOACWG0oW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOACWG0oW8)

------
jnbiche
Transcript from [http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/2013/12/24/click-to-
read...](http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/2013/12/24/click-to-read-edward-
snowdens-alternative-xmas-message/) (attributed to FNC's Hava Pasha):

Alternative Christmas Message 2013

Hi and Merry Christmas. I’m honoured to have a chance to speak with you and
your family this year.

Recently we learned that our governments, working in concert, have created a
system of world-wide mass surveillance – watching everything we do.

Great Britain’s George Orwell warned us of the danger of this kind of
information. The types of collection in the book – microphones and video
cameras, TVs that watch us are nothing compared to what we have available
today. We have sensors in our pockets that track us everywhere we go. Think
about what this means for the privacy of the average person. A child born
today will grow up with no conception of privacy at all. They’ll never know
what it means to have a private moment to themselves an unrecorded, unanalysed
thought. And that’s a problem because privacy matters, privacy is what allows
us to determine who we are and who we want to be.

The conversation occurring today will determine the amount of trust we can
place both in the technology that surrounds us and the government that
regulates it. Together we can find a better balance, end mass surveillance and
remind the government that if it really wants to know how we feel asking is
always cheaper than spying.

For everyone out there listening – Thank you and Merry Christmas.

------
justincormack
Its on vimeo if you cant access the original
[http://vimeo.com/82666985](http://vimeo.com/82666985)

------
jotaass
There's a torrent of the video available here

[http://pirateproxy.net/torrent/9395395/Channel_4_Alternative...](http://pirateproxy.net/torrent/9395395/Channel_4_Alternative_Christmas_Message_2013_Edward_Snowden)

------
ChrisAntaki
If you'd like to make an account, here's a valid UK Postal Code: _KT12 5PY_

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Heads up to Ubuntu, and possibly Linux users. I wasn't able to view the video,
after making an account. There seems to be a DRM technology they are using,
that keeps making web requests indefinitely. Oh well, I'll hold off until this
gets released to YouTube / Vimeo / whatever.

~~~
tombrossman
I had no problem watching it with Firefox or Chromium in Ubuntu. Try the
torrent file from another comment here, or check my profile to email me & I'm
sure we can sort out a way for you to view it.

For anyone else wanting to try 4od u=c3289976@drdrb.com / p=password - for
however long that keeps working.

